# The Guide to a great Vacation: Train related things to do



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

This thread is for everyone to use and enjoy. Please be nice and make it sound positive. This thread is a helpful tool to make your research and development easier. Please Include the following:
1. City and State, community area if it has one.
2. Name of place and what they have to offer.
3. PHOTOS!!! Share them
4. Other info needed to know about it.

Let us begin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Felton, California and Santa Cruz California
Roaring Camp and Big Trees Narrow Gauge Railroads
Two train rides Roaring Camp and Big Trees and Santa Cruz and Big Trees. 
The Santa Cruz train travels from Felton to Santa Cruz giving you a glimpse of California’s Redwood Forrest to the beautiful shores of Santa Cruz where your train will stop at the famous Santa Cruz Boardwalk. 
The Roaring Camp Train gives you a ride on several logging locos up monster hills and up switchbacks. Both trains are worth the ride and the best time to go is in June to Labor Day weekend in September to utilize both rides and pleasant weather.

Link: https://roaringcamp.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is that a GP-9 low-nose?


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

No that loco is a CF-7 or a Converted F-7. They have two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good idea for a thread Tim.

If you are in the Reading, PA area on a weekend, Reading and Northern has excursions to Jim Thorpe and return every weekend thru November. RDCs every month except October. Diesel Oct 6, 7, 27, 28. Steam Oct 13, 14, 20, 21. You won’t see the October excursions on this site. You have to call for those tickets.
http://www.rbmnrr-passenger.com/summer/

Or if you are in Jim Thorpe, PA, the Lehigh Gorge has short rides just about every day thru December.
http://www.lgsry.com/


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Located in San Francisco, California in the Presidio, The Walt Disney Family Museum is worth a visit. If you’re like me, I’m more interested in the Disneyland History side rather than the early beginning of Walt and Roy’s Career. They have a nice gift shop and I picked something up. Please check the link that will be added after I’ve posted the photo provided below:

Show us what you added to your roster lately?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...rum.com/showthread.php?p=2298080&share_type=t

The link to the Walt Disney Family Museum is https://waltdisney.org


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

The same day I went to the Walt Disney Museum, We did this too.

San Francisco, California
The San Francisco Cable Car Museum. 
A very interesting museum with a self guided tour. You can also ride a car outside.

http://www.cablecarmuseum.org


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Interesting post Tim. Very nice photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Two activities: A non Train that might benefit you and your significant other, and a Railway Museum.

The Jelly Belly Factory in Fairfield, CA. Tours, Samples, good food and Wine Tasting.

https://www.jellybelly.com/california-factory

Also not pictured is a Budweiser Brewery, which is nearby and does tours too.

http://www.budweisertours.com/locations/fairfield-california.html

Finally the train thing: Located in Rio Vista, CA (13 miles East of Fairfield) 

The Western Railway Museum is wear you can ride trolley cars and enjoy the preserved and displayed pieces of rolling stock. 

http://www.wrm.org


One important note: If you decide to make a trek to Oakland or areas serving BART. DO NOT TAKE BART! I REPEAT DO NOT TAKE BART! Reason being is that the transients have overtaken the train meaning needles everywhere and robberies not only by them but gangs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

The Lehigh Gorge area pictured earlier above has always, IMO,
been one of the most beautiful in the east. The BM&R has even
added to the natural beauty. 
Un fortunately the times that I have been in that area the
passenger trains were not running.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Old Town, Sacramento, CA
Sacramento and Southern Train Rides. 
Outside on display are some equipment which have gotten cosmetically restored and a few engines that operate. They give rides on Weekends unless the temperature is over 100 degrees. This is something to do if you’re waiting for the California State Railway Museum to open.

I will post those photos soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

cool photos


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

The California State Railway Museum located in Old town of Sacramento, CA is a perfect place to go during the summer to cool off. They have an extensive collection of the prototypes such as SP 4294, a great model train collection, and resources at your hand if you’re a member of the NMRA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry It’s been so long since I have updated my travels from the end of June beginning of July. Have had so much going on lately. 


So on June 24th we rode the Skunk Train in Willits, California. The skunk train runs from Fort Bragg to Willits. The problem was that we could not ride all the way to Fort Bragg due to tunnel 1 collapsing near Fort Bragg. 
The Willits side run is about 2 hrs out and back. We packed a lunch and had lunch and relaxed for an hour or two before returning to Willits. 
The Fort Bragg side is a 45 minute ride out and back. We didn’t do the Fort Bragg ride because of time.









Here are links to my videos I took











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

This model railroad is just the opposite of the real ones where many freight trains and few passenger trains are seen.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

rogruth said:


> This model railroad is just the opposite of the real ones where many freight trains and few passenger trains are seen.




Fixed it check now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice photos of the CW but what happened to the SD model railroad?


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

rogruth said:


> Very nice photos of the CW but what happened to the SD model railroad?




That was the wrong video. The link for it is in this week’s FFF. I will do a little bit on that later this week. I have one more thing to add from my trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Train Mountain in Chiloquin, Oregon is a 1.5 inch scale paradise with 35 miles of track. Every 3 years and event is held called the Triennial. It is the biggest train meet in the world for the live steam hobby. We spent a week up there riding and driving trains.
http://www.trainmountain.org

They do rail tours and other events. If you want more info please pick up edition 7 of Railroading in America Magazine.










The last photo was taken on Train Mountain’s web cam. I’m operating the train.

Here are some videos I took up there and the links:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Maricopa Live Steamers Glendale- Phoenix, Arizona. Nestled in the Salt River Valley is various gems. One being this 8 mile 1.5 inch scale wonderland. 6 different routes and bi directional operations make this club the largest in the world.

Their run days are September- May every Sunday 12:00 pm to 4:30 pm.

www.maricopalivesteamers.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFK (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cresiuscius (7 mo ago)

I would say that you people need to visit Germany. I hope I don’t have to tell you about the beauties of one of the largest industrial countries in the world that uses trains as the main method of transportation—starting with the current railway company (dbauskunft.com) museum where they have numerous trains from different periods. It is also the oldest railway museum, opened in 1882. Another great museum would be the Bavarian Railway Museum. If anyone is wondering, yes, it is worth visiting both if you have the chance to do so. I will add a few pictures I took recently once I can do so.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. You have responded to a thread that was last commented on 4 years ago. It happens a lot to newcomers.


----------

